# Got some shots at the zoo.



## Leo G (Mar 8, 2011)

Roger Williams Zoo in Rhode Island to be exact. Took about 1 3/4 hours to get there.

1st thing we did when we got there is visit the facilities :uhoh:, then lunch, then took a tour of the area.

Had a hard time with some areas because of glass, camera can have a hard time focusing through it.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

nice work there Leo G - looks as if you managed the focus OK to me :grin:

love the detail in the bird shots in particular


----------



## Leo G (Mar 8, 2011)

Some of them have been corrected. Focus Magic is a great pc of software. Won't do miracles but will take a slightly out of focus pic and bring it back to sharp again.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Very nice job Leo G indeed!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Beautiful pics Leo, for framing and sharpness of detail - OK, some might have been tweaked, but even that takes skill to get it just right and natural-looking


----------



## WhiteBird (Aug 8, 2012)

Really nice ones!
Can you tell what lens was used?


----------



## Leo G (Mar 8, 2011)

All were taken with my Nikon 70-300mm VRII, most near full zoom.


----------



## lemonsqueezy (Sep 20, 2012)

Nice shots!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

They are nice shots . . you have a good eye for photography!


----------



## Leo G (Mar 8, 2011)

It's only a hobby. Thanks


----------

